# Swollen sheath in young steer



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

We have a steer that is around nine months old now and we noticed two days ago that he looked swollen in this area. Husband was able to check it and it's hard but not warm/hot as with a fever.

The vet is not able to come out until Friday afternoon so meanwhile we're worried.

Does anyone know what this "might" be? He's eating and drinking water as normal.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you sure it's his sheath area or could it possibly be his navel? Do you have a picture or two?


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Are you sure it's his sheath area or could it possibly be his navel? Do you have a picture or two?


I can sure get a couple of pictures in the morning. It's too dark now unfortunately. I should have thought of doing that.....


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Are you sure it's his sheath area or could it possibly be his navel? Do you have a picture or two?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Twice so far we have had calves with navel infections... the most recent one, occurring this summer, "belonged" to an 7-8 month old heifer and hers looked almost exactly like that, and it was hard (but not warm) to the touch like you described. I had noticed it about a week prior to our vet coming out, but had been super busy and hadn't had the time to really inspect it. She was no worse for the wear with the wait, but you never know, every calf is different. Vet ended up lancing it and giving her antibiotics. 

It might be joint ill (I don't know why it is called that since in all the cases I have read about it, it is in the navel area), but honestly I don't know what you could give him right now that would help. I am going to read up on it a little though, and will let you know.

Does he act as if he is in pain, or it hurts when you touch it?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Here is a good article to read. Many articles and threads are saying that penicillin helps treat a navel infection/hernia.

http://www.nadis.org.uk/bulletins/joint-ill-navel-ill-of-calves.aspx


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Twice so far we have had calves with navel infections... the most recent one, occurring this summer, "belonged" to an 7-8 month old heifer and hers looked almost exactly like that, and it was hard (but not warm) to the touch like you described. I had noticed it about a week prior to our vet coming out, but had been super busy and hadn't had the time to really inspect it. She was no worse for the wear with the wait, but you never know, every calf is different. Vet ended up lancing it and giving her antibiotics.
> 
> It might be joint ill (I don't know why it is called that since in all the cases I have read about it, it is in the navel area), but honestly I don't know what you could give him right now that would help. I am going to read up on it a little though, and will let you know.
> 
> Does he act as if he is in pain, or it hurts when you touch it?


Oh that's very encouraging! You were able to see the pictures I posted, right? No, when my husband felt it he didn't act like he was in pain or even bothered by it.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well that's good! Yes, I saw the pictures. The hernia, or whatever it is, looks pretty big, but not much bigger than my girls' was (although it's hard to tell from the picture). The picture was taken a day before the vet came out.

Yep, she was is horrible condition at the time.  We got her as a sort of rescue from a friend because she wasn't nursing off of her mama and had only received little, if any colostrum so was very weak. We almost lost her and she had a very rough start, and was severely stunted, poor girl. We found her a pet home a couple months ago. 
The pink line kind of shows how big her hernia was:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Infection or hernia.


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Infection or hernia.


I hope it's not a hernia as that would require surgery, right?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

What is your ultimate plan with this steer?
It kind of looks like a Holstein?
It looks like an umbilical hernia.


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

It is a Holstein. Husband has planned from the beginning that he would be in our freezer eventually. Course, I've been doing my best to try to convince him otherwise!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The reason I ask, is that if it's an umbilical hernia I don't think you want to do surgery. I don't think it would be worth the expense. And, he can't go indefinitely like that.
Probably the best to just go ahead and slaughter, but a 9 month old Holstein isn't going to give you a great yield. Probably best to just get the loins (rib eyes) cut up, and just get the rest made into hamburger. It will be good hamburger.
But, you are kind of "cutting your loss" if you know what I mean.

Kind of common in pigs, and they usually try to get them to around 100 lbs and they become barbeque pigs.


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> The reason I ask, is that if it's an umbilical hernia I don't think you want to do surgery. I don't think it would be worth the expense. And, he can't go indefinitely like that.
> Probably the best to just go ahead and slaughter, but a 9 month old Holstein isn't going to give you a great yield. Probably best to just get the loins (rib eyes) cut up, and just get the rest made into hamburger. It will be good hamburger.
> But, you are kind of "cutting your loss" if you know what I mean.
> 
> Kind of common in pigs, and they usually try to get them to around 100 lbs and they become barbeque pigs.


I appreciate all your advice! I know we'd both be heartbroken if that's the case. This one is, of course, the most friendly. Really hoping we don't have to make that decision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are keeping him long, he needs it fixed.

It is best to have a vet check it out to determine it is or isn't.


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Well that's good! Yes, I saw the pictures. The hernia, or whatever it is, looks pretty big, but not much bigger than my girls' was (although it's hard to tell from the picture). The picture was taken a day before the vet came out.
> 
> Yep, she was is horrible condition at the time.  We got her as a sort of rescue from a friend because she wasn't nursing off of her mama and had only received little, if any colostrum so was very weak. We almost lost her and she had a very rough start, and was severely stunted, poor girl. We found her a pet home a couple months ago.
> The pink line kind of shows how big her hernia was:


She's beautiful! What a blessing you did for her!


toth boer goats said:


> If you are keeping him long, he needs it fixed.
> 
> It is best to have a vet check it out to determine it is or isn't.





toth boer goats said:


> If you are keeping him long, he needs it fixed.
> 
> It is best to have a vet check it out to determine it is or isn't.


He'll be here in an hour. We have the steer secured with a halter and tied to the fencing panel. We have another panel to "squeeze" him with. Hope the vet doesn't say he can't do anything for him without a shoot as we don't have one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How'd it go with the vet?


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Hello! So excited I am actually up even though we went to bed over an hour ago because I'm wide awake! Our steer only had an abscess that needed to be drained! The vet did an ultrasound to be sure that it wasn't a hernia and that there was no intestine where it shouldn't be and my husband and I both about jumped for joy when there wasn't. When he drained the affected area, what came out was over a quart of puss! Drained it several times, flushed it out with Betadine and left it open so it could heal from the inside out. Said to keep an eye on it for swelling and/or redness. We are so elated we can hardly think of much else. We both collapsed in bed tonight so I THOUGHT I'd be asleep now but....


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Thats great news
It sure looked like a hernia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

